# TSC Dumor goat feed?



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the Dumor goat feed that they sell at TSC contains ammonium chloride as an ingredient? I couldn't find the ingredient list online so I thought maybe someone that feeds it would know.

I bought some really good goat feed at my feed store in late summer and I finally need to buy some more, but now they only sell medicated. The feed store lady was trying to tell me that the medicated counteracts the effects of feeding corn (which apparently a lot of people do around here, but I don't) and the urinary problems the males get from it. So the only reason they had unmedicated this summer was because the feed company made a mistake when they sent it.

Anyway, I looked at the bag thinking maybe it was regular, but had ammonium chloride, but the medication is actually decoquinate (?) for cocciodis... This is why everyone needs to educate themselves about goats and not rely on the feed store.

So long story short, I don't believe in medicating all goats, year-round for various reasons that I don't really need to go into... So I have to find a new place to buy feed and the only place I can think of is TSC even though it's a bit of a drive to get there.

Anyone feed Dumor that can help me with this?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I cant answer your main question, but if they have a supplier that makes what you want, why cant they simply order it for you?
My feed store can get anything I want and it's NEVER taken more than a week


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

They will make me order 10 bags minimum, which is way too much for me to buy at one time. And the impression she gave me is that she thinks the medication is necessary to have healthy goats so she kind of thinks I'm crazy for wanting non-medicated and doesn't think they could sell it if I only bought 2 out of 8 bags.

I'm thinking I may even just do away with grain if I can't get what I think works best for my feeding regime and just feed alfalfa pellets.

Sometimes I just want to open my own feed store.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do you think she even knows what the medication is and what it's for? :croc:

I wonder if she knows that when you're feeding milk goats, you don't want the medicated feed for them during production anyway. 

We had this problem with our feed store in Texas. 

Just buy minerals and oats and BOSS and alfalfa pellets. Keep it simple.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

My bucks stay on the same feed from birth until death because when they need grain to grow or to get weight on after being heavily used, the meat goat pellet we get locally is excellent. The amounts you would have to feed for the drug (deccox) etc to work would be way over the top of what you would feed a grown animal anyway. No I would not feed to does who I use for milk. But most are dosed at 1 pound of pellets for each 30 to 50 pounds of body weight, so that is nearly 5 to 8 pounds to an adult buck to even get a blood level up for the drug...nobody feeds that much....well you shouldn't!

Dumor out here is not known for being a quality product. Vicki


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Can anyone do a custom mix for you? I get mine from a local feed mill. I have to buy 800# at a time. I store it in large garbage "cans." It has worked for me. I am spending about 30% less than when I was feeding Purina goat chow, and they seem to be doing better on it. (My vet was here yesterday, and she thought they looked great.......and said that would not want to see them any fatter. (I also have a good alfalfa mix hay, and give them minerals and kelp.)

(Some friends of mine sold their goats, and they gave me a couple bags of dumor that they had leftover. My goats would not touch it. I tried mixing it with their regular grain. They would eat their regular grain, and leave the Dumor pellets untouched.)


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Vickie what do you think of Goat chow? The only other alternitive here
Anyway the Tsc carry a dumor medicated and normal feed, I feed the non medicated feed and havnt had any problems, after seeing what medicated feed has done to my friends goats and the improvement they make after they come here and get off that feed, I will never use it.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Btw, grain prices have fallen and feed prices have started falling in our store


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I don't feed byproduct feed tags. Purina is only guarnateeing the protein (and most is undigestable) and you can bet the only grain it sees is chaffe and inferior grains not used in their high end horse grains. It's a huge waste of money for a bag that can contain 25% molassas products in it. When asking breeders who use it, what you will really find is that they also topdress with oats, barley, BOSS and usually beetpulp....if a sacked feed is so poor that you have to add all that to it??? Why not just feed the additives? Vicki


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Vicki, Dumor is not a good product here either. I have had alot of problems with TSC food & although they will take it back no questions asked it sure is a pain in the you know what. I started doing like Rose suggests. Mix your own with alfafa pellets, rolled oats, rolled barley & BOSS if you want and make sure they have their minerals. If your feeding bucks any grain at all wether it comes from a store or you mix your own they should be getting AC on it everyday. To my knowledge there is no food already premixed with AC in it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not sure what you mean by only guranteeing the protien, I know that the dumor is labled that it contains no ruments or animal byproducts but has a list of the other vit and min it has too it.
Im not fond of any kibble based diet for the record..

Btw, tsc went down $6 off a bag of boss, but the manufacture swapped to 40lb bags


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I just add AC to my bucks grain.I mix my own feed.It is not cheaper but I know what I put in and how much.I am glad to hear BOSS has come down some maybe alfalfa pellets and other stuff that jumped from8.00 to 15.00 in a year will come down.I am paying 13.00 for a bag of oats.YIKES granted these are some of the cleanest ,dust free oats I have ever seen but ...


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I mean that they only gurantee on the tag the same protein, fat and roughage each bag, not that the digestability for a ruminant is the same each milling, or that they use anywhere near the same ingredients when it is milled each time. I would bet you couldn't find one breeder of stock you admired who uses a premixed goat food like purina goat chow, who doesn't add this and that and usually 3 things to it. It's simply cheaper and much better for the goat to know what you are feeding it each day and don't change. Oats for carbs and calories, corn for fat (BOSS is fine also but much more expensive) Soy for protien if you don't have really excellent alfalfa or other legume hay and alfalfa pellets for calcium. Vicki


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Chris, alfalfa took a jump to 16 a bag of cubes briefly at the store by mistake, If you would like i can take some pics of the alfalfa im getting for $8 a bale ( can get cheaper if you buy more) that weigh well over 50lbs if you would want some Ill pack some in the goat trailer before I come up.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

If you can get alfalfa for 8 a bale I may have you bring a load up to me when you come. I have not found anyone locally that sells it except a trucking company and they are the huge bales that fill up the whole bed of the truck.


----------



## Jolly_Rancher (Mar 24, 2008)

I have read through this thread with interest. I am new to goats and trying to balance my doe and bucks diet.
I do not have much in the way of grazing as prior to the goats we mowed and groomed all of our acrage, next year we will allow growth. 
We also trim the brambles.. again, next year...
But for now, I feed a custom grain mix and a clover, timothy, alfafa hay mix. My doe wastes about 75% the buck eats every bite.
Questions:
Above, you mention AC, what does that stand for?
I was feeding 1/2 lb of sweetfeed per day, untill the custom grain.. now feeding a little less because it is pure.. 
custom grain is:
corn
soybeans
oats
fishmeal
calcium
kelp
nutrabalancer (minirals)
it is ground to almost a powder.. I am thinking next time to ask him to leave it a little bigger.. 
BUT my chickens are doing GREAT on it and production is way up!

So opinions???


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

AC is ammonium chloride


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

FISH MEAL? Urgh. Don't feed animal (or piscine) products to ruminants.


----------



## Jolly_Rancher (Mar 24, 2008)

Rose said:


> FISH MEAL? Urgh. Don't feed animal (or piscine) products to ruminants.


Why? What are the effects/results?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The FDA has banned feeding of animal protein to ruminants. There are some exceptions. It is to prevent mad cow disease.

http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/extension/Factsheets/smgt/fda.pdf

I wouldn't feed fish to goats for two reasons:
1. Fishy taste to milk
2. The fish are ground up whole fish - guts, bones, scales, etc. Any toxins or bacteria they have is in that feed. 

Maybe I'm just too cautious, but my goat isn't getting fish.


----------

